# Project David RZ (Revision Z)



## mhikevin (Apr 13, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
» NZXT S340
» Intel Core i7 4770k @4.7ghz 1.28v
» ASUS ROG Maximus VI Extreme
» 2x EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX SLi
» Corsair Vengeance 16GB @ 1600mhz
» Cooler Master SPH 1300W
» Corsair SP120 x8
» Sandisk Extreme 120GB SSD
» Seagate 500GB HDD
» EK 360XT, Ek 360XTX and XSPC 120 rad
» EK Supremacy EVO Waterblock
» EK Dominator Ram block monarch
» 2X EK-FC Titan water blocks with Backplate
» EK Compression fittings, 90 45 adapter fittings CSQ
» EK top res with pump variable speed
» 3/8 5/8 primochill white tubings

*Mods:*
cut pass through holes with dremel
place custom front side shroud took from HAF 932
created an acrylic shroud for the top front with carbon fiber decal.
took GeForce GTX logo from 980 reference cooler, sanded and place it in top front.
custom mounts for the 2 360 rads
custom sleeves cables
replaced acrylic window with laser cut DAVID RZ logo.
custom strip RGB leds with remote.


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 13, 2015)

case look awesome, can see lot's of hard job done  well done 

I cant imagine, how you play any games, when your monitors so close to you


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 13, 2015)

nice, although i dont like open fans
the rest looks clean and well arranged


----------



## mhikevin (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you for the compliment mates. will build another rig soon hopefully it'll be good as well. cheers.


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 14, 2015)

Totally awesome! How I would love to sit down in that seat...  Love the color scheme, absolutely beautiful. This is gaming luxury. Well done!


----------



## mhikevin (Apr 15, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Totally awesome! How I would love to sit down in that seat...  Love the color scheme, absolutely beautiful. This is gaming luxury. Well done!



Thanks mate.. cheers..


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 15, 2015)

You absolutely deserve the high votes you got!  In one of your pics I can see you entered a competition of some sort... how did it turn out? Seeing your system, it must have been a great success for you!  I'm just being curious. One other thing: your cable management is top notch - even on that rarely seen "backside" you provided of your case, only users very proud of their work show that one as well!  Thank you for sharing it. I'm not a gamer at heart. but if I was, like I said I'd feel proud to take a seat in front of your machine!!!


----------



## mhikevin (Apr 16, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You absolutely deserve the high votes you got!  In one of your pics I can see you entered a competition of some sort... how did it turn out? Seeing your system, it must have been a great success for you!  I'm just being curious. One other thing: your cable management is top notch - even on that rarely seen "backside" you provided of your case, only users very proud of their work show that one as well!  Thank you for sharing it. I'm not a gamer at heart. but if I was, like I said I'd feel proud to take a seat in front of your machine!!!



thank you so much mate.. appreciated. yes I've been in a Geforce Garage Rig building tournament here in Dubai World trade center Film and Comic Con event last week April 10 got the 2nd place and it was my 2nd time join in a competition in UAE. here's a youtube link of the competition. 







again thank you so much and for the vote.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice Rig man ! Great work!


----------



## mhikevin (Apr 20, 2015)

jaggerwild said:


> Nice Rig man ! Great work!


thanks mate..


----------

